# Madison, WI  -  Available player



## werk (Jul 23, 2007)

I'm available to play in 3.5 D&D games in and around Madison.  Give me a shout if you have room, preferrably on weekends.

-werkshop-at-excite-dot-com-


----------



## werk (Aug 20, 2007)

*bump*

Just a little bump before this falls off the back end.

Still LFG.


----------

